# SC Kayakers



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Are there any SC or Georgia kayakers that frequent this site? I know it's mostly VA/MD paddlers.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

im from md right now but im moving to myrtle beach on the 13th
do u no anywhere i could stow my kayak down there


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I don't know too much about the MB area. I am down in Charleston, about a two hour drive south. It seems like to me there is less backwater to kayak in MB, but more ocean. I don't know how ept you are to paddling out in the ocean. You could kayak Murrells Inlet though.

As for storing your kayak, I suppose you could get a rental storage unit if you don't have any space for it. I am about to purchase a condo here in Charleston and will have to stow it above my headboard in my bedroom for I don't have a garage yet.


----------

